# Cutting An Onion Into Strings?



## Mylegsbig (Mar 5, 2006)

hey guys im making a Philly Cheesesteak today and i have a white onion and i want to cut it into thin strings.  You know what im talking about? To mix with the meat?  What is the best way to do this. The only way ive cut an onion is to dice it, like you cut onion in half vertically, make like 7 cuts not all the way through, turn the onion, then finish and chop those through like a tic-tac-toe board.  (sorry for poor description)

this time i want little strings of onions.  any advice?


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not that much different that what you're already doing.

Cut the onion once, vertically, from top to bottom, cutting through the root end.  Cut off the stem end, then cut off the root end.  Remove the skin layers.  Slice the onion from root end to stem end, about 1/4" at a time, basically just like what you do for diced onions, but, cut all the way through.  The first and last pieces will not separate into the thin strips you want, because of the shape of the onion.  Just lay these down flat and slice them again, and you're good.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2006)

Allen, I was trying to think of the way to describe what legs needed and you nailed it.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2006)

Allen, I'm not sure if I'm on your wave-length...maybe we're doing it the same way.
I remove a bit off stem and root ends, cut in half vertically, then slice horizontally as thin as possible. That way, you come up with little semi-circles.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 5, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Allen, I'm not sure if I'm on your wave-length...maybe we're doing it the same way.
> I remove a bit off stem and root ends, cut in half vertically, then slice horizontally as thin as possible. That way, you come up with little semi-circles.


 
There's two ways to do it, and the end result is more for aesthetics than anything. If you cut it with the grain (lengthwise or top to bottom), you'll get more julienne-like cuts. In other words, they'll be relatively straight. If you cut it against the grain (across the onion or widthwise) then you'll get the semi-circles that you're describing. If you're sauteeing the onion it doesn't matter since it won't keep the shape anyway. If you're making a stirfry or slicing it raw for a salad or something, then it's up to how you want it shaped.


----------



## amber (Mar 5, 2006)

Cut it in half vertically and the wedges, then thin strips!  It's an onion, easy peasy.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 5, 2006)

Constance, you're doing it almost the same way I do.  I make my last cut at 90 degrees perpendicular to yours.


----------

